# Application for Tax File Number



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

After returning home from my validation trip, I tried to apply for a Tax File Number (TFN) online. But at the end of the process, I was told that I have not arrived in Australia and must wait until I do before I can get a TFN. Does that mean that I must be in the country to get a TFN? Or could they have failed to record my arrival in Australia during my validation trip? I have a class 176 visa.

Regards,
Hock Siew


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

not sure but i think u need to be in the country to get the TFN...we got it after 15 days in the country(457 visa)


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Hock Siew,

You can do that next time when you go over there. 
There is one thing to consider. If you don't intend to go so soon, you might probably want to apply later. Please study a little bit of the tax rules. 

Cheers,

Sunny



Hock Siew said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After returning home from my validation trip, I tried to apply for a Tax File Number (TFN) online. But at the end of the process, I was told that I have not arrived in Australia and must wait until I do before I can get a TFN. Does that mean that I must be in the country to get a TFN? Or could they have failed to record my arrival in Australia during my validation trip? I have a class 176 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to be in Australia to get it, and also if you have the ink stamp on your Passport then you've validated your visa and it's also on the Immi computer (a system not shared with the ATO, privacy laws).



Hock Siew said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After returning home from my validation trip, I tried to apply for a Tax File Number (TFN) online. But at the end of the process, I was told that I have not arrived in Australia and must wait until I do before I can get a TFN. Does that mean that I must be in the country to get a TFN? Or could they have failed to record my arrival in Australia during my validation trip? I have a class 176 visa.
> 
> ...


----------

